# Kubota L4330 GST won t move and "Service Inspect ABCDEFGH" indication



## Sean Wogan (May 27, 2020)

* I have a 2004 Kubota 4330 with the GST transmission. On occasion it will move but most of the time when I turn the key on to allow the glow plugs to turn on, the dash indicates "service inspect ABCDEFGH". The glow plugs do not come on but the tractor will start. Once started, the tractor will not go into any gear and move. On occasion, cycling the key will clear the service inspect message and the tractor will function as it should. The hydraulics seem to work as they should (loader, 3 point hitch, power steering). The tractor will move when the service inspect message is on and if the transmission ECU is disconnected and the emergency jumper under the seat is connected. I have replaced the battery and changed the hydraulic oil and filters. Still no change. Does anyone have any ideas of what may be causing this issue?? It is intermittent but is more frequent as of lately.*


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Hoping this helps, getting the tractor to move with the ECU disconnected is news that the hydraulic clutch is working. We had one not same model as yours that would like hiccup. It engage then disengage about 6 times then work fine until you pushed the clutch pedal down to go into reverse and it would hiccup again. The tractor had been split for main clutch a year before we got it. Found a wire pulled out in a plug-in on the GST system. And there are a lot of them plug-ins in the system. So I would say to check the wiring that looks like it was hit by something. And pull the connections apart to see if all the blades are all the same height. Like I said in the beginning hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

